# Ich steh aufm Schlauch: public keys



## Feanwulf (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

anhand der Anleitung auf howtoforge wollte ich meinen Server mit rsync abgleichen.

Rsync würde auch laufen - nur krieg ich aufs verrecken nicht hin, daß mein erstellter public key auch vom "hauptserver" gefressen wird.

Ich werde also jedesmal nach dem Passwort gefragt und verzweifel langsam!

Wie kann ich nachvollziehen, warum das nicht klappt?


----------



## markusm (20. März 2008)

was hast du denn gemacht? 

sind die erstellten keys auf dem rechner, zu den verbunden werden soll?


markus


----------



## Feanwulf (29. März 2008)

Keys waren auf dem Rechner - ich hab das aber erstmal zurückgestellt - weil ich demnächst wohl einen Rootserver bei Strato mieten werde und werde mich dann um alles nochmal von vorne kümmern!


----------

